# 23 Dec 12 T.O.W. Entry and a possible Safety message



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

gee,

thats a very good story and a lot to learn there.

thank god, no bushfire hay.
i have rasq ultimate care on mine which means that any car i am driving gets the top of the range care.
even if i am a passenger, i just have to say i was driving it and the racq will come.
have even been at a party where some one locked their keys in their car and rang racq and said i was driving them home and they came.

the only diappointment ive had was when the boat trailer broke down and they just fobbed me off (we look after cars, not boats).

re locking keys in car, i do it fairly regularly.
i can get into the hilux thru the quarterglass. i was talking to an racq guy and he told me the new VW and some of the beemers , you HAVE to break a window.

and the window needs to be hit very hard to break as well.
he damaged an interior breaking one.

they use air bags to try to air pump the doors slightly open on most of the modern cars.

the phone access is a problem, whilst a sat phone would be a must for going very remote, there are plenty of areas with in 1 hour of brisbane with no coverage.

good story and i learned a bit.

have never caught a redfin so 4 would have been a score for me.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Strange that the Rangers hadn't checked over that time.

Heard some odd stories from an NMRA ex-staffer (manning the phones). They Apparantly don't have google maps or any commercial equivalent. Still directing the drivers from street directories. Sounds very 1980s.

I wouldn't have lasted, window would have gone for sure. Note too some roses for SWMBO, the ONLY one who monitored, followed up and came through. Fab lady that!

Fingers crossed that the rest of the holiday season is all good!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bugger! Good to see your still kicking.
What is it with self locking doors in new cars? My mrs has them in her Camry, annoys the shit out of me, cause they lock the internal passenger doors as well. Is there a way of turning it off? Dont often get car jacked :roll:.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Comment removed


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Crikeys Gee, what an unfortunate set of circumstances  Extremely glad to hear that you escaped with "only" some dehydration, it will certainly be interesting to hear an explanation from NRMA, considering that their "response" actually didn't help you at all.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Gosh Gee, glad you're around to tell us the story!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Geez Gee, glad you're alright mate & looks like you got let down across the board by people that in the future will hopefully know better, except by Frau. She's a keeper that one.

Having lived with an RACV patrolman for a time I can tell you that response times can vary greatly depending on the "can't be arsed factor" 
Eg: (phone rings in bedroom next door @ 4 am) "yeah mate, I'm just on a job right now but I'm up @ Erica so I'll be a good 2-3 hours till I get done here & off the mountain" (rolls over, sets alarm for 7am, goes back to sleep)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy crap gee! Glad to hear you are ok. It'll be interesting to see whether anything is done. Even a simple sorrywe could have done better would be nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Comment removed


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Comment removed


----------

